
Learn Computer Graphics from Scratch - mesaframe
http://www.scratchapixel.com/
======
ggambetta
I wrote an "online textbook" called "Computer Graphics from scratch" before
knowing of Scratchapixel (and their tagline!).

Mine is based on the lectures I gave back in the day when I was teaching CG as
a third-year university subject, so it follows a very pragmatic approach
because I had to find the "path of least resistance" from zero knowledge to
writing a rasteriser and a raytracer, so I had to condense all the material in
16 weeks or so... and that's roughly the number of chapters in the book :)
It's also why every chapter builds on top of the previous one, and why there's
a _visible result_ at the end of each.

[http://www.gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-
scratc...](http://www.gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-scratch)

------
akdas
Scratchapixel is a really comprehensive resource. I referred to it frequently
while working on a 2-day workshop on writing a raytracer.

What I've always found missing are resources that cover both the foundational
theory and the implementation details, in a way that connects the two ends.
That's why, when developing that workshop, I created a resource that goes over
the theory of raytracing--including the relevant math--and walks you through a
series of practical projects.

I put up the resource online: [https://avik-das.github.io/build-your-own-
raytracer](https://avik-das.github.io/build-your-own-raytracer)

The page also links to two reference implementations in Java and Javascript,
so learners can follow along.

